# What anime are you watching/planning on watching?



## Silent_Gunner (Aug 21, 2020)

Saw that there was a video game thread, and figured I'd make one for anime!

Anyways, I just got through the first two seasons of the Castlevania Netflix adaptation, and while it was OK overall, and had a strong start, the second season kind of just dragged on with a lot of focus on no-names or characters that got more focus than they should have for the part of the story they were in. Is the third season any better?

Either way, I plan on watching Hellsing Ultimate next. It's been in my backlog lately, and I've been itching for something over the top for a while. I've seen clips and this and that here or there, but I can't remember if that was for the one that follows the manga or Ultimate, which does.

So, GBATemp, what anime are you watching atm, or planning on watching soon?


----------



## Chary (Aug 21, 2020)

I just finished Little Busters, which is honestly one of my favorite anime of all time now. If you like slice of life, watch it nowww. 

Decided to watch Code Geass, recently too. Not very far into the show, but I really don’t have any opinions yet. 

https://myanimelist.net/profile/Chary


----------



## nxwing (Aug 21, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Saw that there was a video game thread, and figured I'd make one for anime!
> 
> Anyways, I just got through the first two seasons of the Castlevania Netflix adaptation, and while it was OK overall, and had a strong start, the second season kind of just dragged on with a lot of focus on no-names or characters that got more focus than they should have for the part of the story they were in. Is the third season any better?
> 
> ...


While the 3rd season may have more episodes, I honestly still found the 2nd and 1st seasons to be way better than the 3rd. I felt that the pacing was odd and that could be due to the 3rd season receiving more episodes than usual. 

I'm not really watching anything at the moment because I'm trying to devote my time to studying but I figure when it's exam week, I'll probably end up watching the entirety of Psycho-Pass 2, and finish the Monogatari series while I'm at it (Paused at the 2nd season of Owarimonogatari)

Might as well drop my AniList here.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 21, 2020)

I try to not watch too many Anime cauz *Weebness will poison *my mind, but I wish to see how *Berserk series *ends before the original author dies.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 21, 2020)

Don't really have anything outstanding I wish to watch or rewatch. Can't rule out something I want to watch happening again but so very little desire to watch any these days.

For reasons unknown to anybody including myself I watched a few episodes of The Big O a few months back (think Batman The Animated Series as it is done in a similar style, but as a gundam and generally what you would expect out of a lowest mid tier late 90s/early 2000s effort). That was the first in quite a while actually.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 21, 2020)

I am only watching Digimon Adventure: since it is still airing but I really jumped off the anime train since like the beginning of quarantine for some reason


----------



## TheCasualties (Aug 22, 2020)

I just finished watching ★ *Space Dandy ★* for the 3rd time. And have been re-watching my favorite episodes again, right after finishing the series.

If anyone hasn't seen it yet.. dear god what is wrong with you! Watch it right meow! (  Y  )  It's basically an antithesis of Cowboy Bebop (Which I need to re-watch soon).

Just started watching Kill la Kill.. lol this is some horny-boy stuff but its pretty entertaining. Nothing feels as good as Space Dandy though.

Hellsing series is pretty dang good. Thats another one to add to the rewatch list.

Just finished xxxHolic again. Somehow I never realized the leading lady was an alcoholic and that's probably where the name come from. I thought it meant "Spirit"- holic the first time I watched. It's got lots of spirit action. (But *Mushi-Shi is way better*)


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 22, 2020)

Mostly just Ghibli tbh. Last one we watched recently was the cat kingdom one, which was cool. We've seen most of the best-known ones but still got a bunch to go.


----------



## Chains (Aug 27, 2020)

Planning to watch


----------



## saygi (Aug 28, 2020)

normally I enjoy old animes like cyber city oedo 808, berserk, guyver etc... currently I'm watching ajin demi-human


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Aug 28, 2020)

Hoo boy, marathoning two anime in two weeks is quite the trip, but it will be something to look forward to as I blast through my backlog in the coming weeks as I try to focus on getting out of the debt hole.

Hellsing Ultimate was fine. Not quite as good as I was expecting. It's over the top to be sure, but it would've been nice if it the actual drawings weren't getting shat all over by the CGI that, especially in the final episodes where you have a lot of badass, gory, and scary shit happening, highlights its OVA-nature and kind of looks like some of the demons in the PS2 SMT games, which I find to be especially baffling considering that these episodes were apparently released once a year from the late 2000's-early 2010's (I think). It's especially disappointing considering that Berserk, from what I saw of the ending, didn't resort to PS2-grade CGI back in the 90's! And while these episodes were being made, you had anime like Fate Zero that used more than just whatever Berserk did back then, and yet it ended up looking far more visually cohesive than this adaptation that is apparently supposed to be accurate to the manga (which took over 10 years for the guy to finish because I guess you can be _that _lazy in getting things done) than the OG anime was (which I heard didn't had a pretty terribad ending). The dub was good, with Alucard owning every scene he was in, and characters actually having accents as opposed to just speaking regular English.



And then, Steins;Gate. I sort of am just like throwing a dart to whatever I want to watch atm, and I had heard good things about this one. As in, like, one of the best anime ever made, good iirc. While I don't think it's certainly the best, and as someone who really doesn't like time travel stories, I _guess _this one's not too bad. I just got through marathoning this one and...yeah, don't do that with this one.

Not because of the technobabble that they try to use to explain things that have turned me off from the idea of time travel stories in general. At its worst, it can be a gigantic mess of inconsistencies like with MK11, when mixed with MK9 and the original trilogy, etc.. At its best, it can be like Chrono Trigger, where how things play out can be inferred easily, and it doesn't go into the insanity that Chrono Cross introduces iirc. Where I started to check out on the whole time travel thing is when they get all Parasite Eve with it, where they try to explain all of the intricacies of timeline A and B and I'm just going over here like, "dude, I don't care if this thing or that thing or whatever thing happens that might "prove" that time travel is "real," you're still a work of fiction!" in the meta sense from my perspective as I'm watching it. Like, with Resident Evil, it never goes into how cells replicate and whether they're eukaryotes or prokaryotes and shit like that. It usually goes scientific enough to sound scientific, but never to the point where it feels like I'm reading a transcript to a college lecture (which this post is getting long enough to become at this point, but I created this topic, and I feel like some discussion of this and that would make for some good fun to take my mind off of the many scary things in the real world).

No, if anything, the problem I have with Steins;Gate...is that it takes too long to get to the point. I get it, they have to introduce new characters, something I'd be fine with...if they didn't have repeat interactions in every episode of the dub. Like, you have Kurisu (who, if you changed her hair to orange, would look like Elly from Xenogears) acting all tsundere and...considering that this is based on a VN, I think you can see where that goes, along with Mayuri being the Genki Girl, the nerd that's supposed to probably be a parody of those playing the VN and otaku culture in general, and other tropes that seasoned anime watchers will have become familiar with. Okari is fun and has a lot of presence, even if he reminds me of a certain other VN protagonist obsessed with saving everyone *coughs in Emiya Shirou*. Like, I think that you could have cut out, I want to say, maybe 4 episodes at the most and you would have had a complete story. Sure, you might have to edit things down a bit, but what masterpiece hasn't been through that process to help things flow better?

But, I had my fun with it, and as tropey as the characters were, their interactions in the dub were good. Speaking of the dub, I'd have to say that this one was great.


I don't score things numerically myself. I think that reducing things down to a number can induce arguments that really don't pay attention to what's actually being said. I had a fun time with both of the anime I gave my thoughts on. I'm mostly focusing on the things that I don't think others would say or have said, as the praises that have been said of each show have already been given by others, IMHO, and I'm pretty confident they're better at expressing themselves than I can be atm!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 28, 2020)

Currently only watching Boruto.
Planning on watching My Hero Acadamia, Sword Art Online and maybe Jojo's Bizarre Adventure.
I've also been recommended a bunch of anime by a friend who's been on a bit of a binge recently, but I'm not sure if I'll watch any of those. I don't actually watch that much anime.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Aug 28, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Currently only watching Boruto.
> Planning on watching My Hero Acadamia, Sword Art Online and maybe Jojo's Bizarre Adventure.
> I've also been recommended a bunch of anime by a friend who's been on a bit of a binge recently, but I'm not sure if I'll watch any of those. I don't actually watch that much anime.



I watched all there is of JoJo currently. I tend to marathon anime in a successive period on and off, but due to not being in the mood to play games lately, my having to work for 5 days a week to get things done in 1.5-2 months, and just wanting to take my mind off of this world where trying to take your mind off of politics is becoming more difficult (which is hard in an election year, I get it, but I was honestly blindsided by Trump winning in 2016 until I saw all of the stuff on YT and went, "OH...Oh...No wonder he won") due to the lockdowns or guidelines they compel businesses to follow, lest they and possibly you get into big trouble depending on the situation...yeah, you get the picture.

Still, I heard that SAO falls apart later on. All I know about My Hero Academia is that it features a guy who reminds me of Captain Falcon!


----------



## SANIC (Aug 28, 2020)

I started watching Digimon Tamers since after Adventure 02 I skipped all the way to Tri and only watched Xros Wars.


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2020)

Binged the latest season of My Hero Academia. Definitely worth it. Only modern shounen I can tolerable tbh.


----------



## Chains (Sep 11, 2020)

Almost done with Ahiru no Sora. No plans to watch anything new as of now.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2020)

God of Highschool, rewatching Love Live with a friend who never saw it before, Uzaki-Chan Only Wants To Hang Out, i also started One Pace (a fan made edit that removes filler from One Piece), as for future plans, some from the past 3 seasons i didnt watch when they came out, and Grand Blue


----------



## nxwing (Sep 11, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> God of Highschool, rewatching Love Live with a friend who never saw it before, Uzaki-Chan Only Wants To Hang Out, i also started One Pace (a fan made edit that removes filler from One Piece), as for future plans, some from the past 3 seasons i didnt watch when they came out, and Grand Blue


Not sure on the anime but Grand Blue is definitely one of the best ongoing manga I've seen. Highly recommended even if you don't like diving at all.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2020)

nxwing said:


> Not sure on the anime but Grand Blue is definitely one of the best ongoing manga I've seen. Highly recommended even if you don't like diving at all.


not much of a manga reader myself (i hate reading lots of text on screen for long perriods of time, and rarely printed manga reaches ove here), but the anime was a recomendation from my best friend and nearly everything he recommended me was great, i'd say everything but he recommended me arifureta


----------



## Goku1992A (Sep 13, 2020)

Hunter X Hunter
Seven Deadly Sins 
Fairytail

I'm a late bloomer I used to watch Anime alot 10 years ago but I never had the time so now I'm making time


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 13, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> Hunter X Hunter
> Seven Deadly Sins
> Fairytail
> 
> I'm a late bloomer I used to watch Anime alot 10 years ago but I never had the time so now I'm making time



Hasn't the Fairy Tail anime recently wrapped up after airing for a long time?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2020)

I've been watching Re: Zero and The Misfit of Demon King Academy. I recently finished Cells At Work and The Saga of Tanya the Evil


----------



## Chains (Sep 19, 2020)

Watching Dragon's Dogma right now, its pretty good.


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm back into One Piece. Almost to episode 500.  Been watching the show on and off for at least 8 years. Last time I was watching I was huffing Nitrous and it was crazy (Don't really do anything anymore, this was several years ago). I was making all sorts of weird connections to life. As if I were tripping on some L or something.  

It's a weird show, but i've always loved the pirate's life. 

And I'm just gonna suggest ✮Space Dandy✮  again. Really I'd suggest watching Cowboy Bebop then Space Dandy, if you've not seen Cowboy Bebop.  Pretty much the same crew for both shows.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 21, 2020)

TheCasualties said:


> I'm back into One Piece. Almost to episode 500.  Been watching the show on and off for at least 8 years. Last time I was watching I was huffing Nitrous and it was crazy (Don't really do anything anymore, this was several years ago). I was making all sorts of weird connections to life. As if I were tripping on some L or something.
> 
> It's a weird show, but i've always loved the pirate's life.
> 
> And I'm just gonna suggest ✮Space Dandy✮  again. Really I'd suggest watching Cowboy Bebop then Space Dandy, if you've not seen Cowboy Bebop.  Pretty much the same crew for both shows.



Well, I'd have to perform yubitsume if I hadn't of seen Cowboy Bebop!

As for One Piece... how many episodes is it now, and how many more are there going to be until they're all done, and will I have to dedicate two years of my life to straight up marathoning the show!?


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 21, 2020)

^^^ Lol I don't think the manga is finished yet so there's no telling how many there will be in the end. I think it's over 600 right now though.

And yes. You'll probably end up watching it for 2 years at least. I'd say just watch the first few episodes and see if it hooks you. Each episode is really only ~15 minutes. You can skip the first 5 min because it's all recap and intro stuff.

There are also some "filler" arcs that aren't in the manga, they don't want to catch up and be out of episodes to make lol. You can pretty much skip any arc if you aren't enjoying it.

The creator has said he's had an ending in mind since the very beginning, so it's not an empty journey. Certainly different than Dragon Ball where one episode is just Goku shouting the entire episode! ha!

Edit: there's a reason it's the longest running anime. It's fun! Pirates! Arrgh!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 21, 2020)

TheCasualties said:


> ^^^ Lol I don't think the manga is finished yet so there's no telling how many there will be in the end. I think it's over 600 right now though.
> 
> And yes. You'll probably end up watching it for 2 years at least. I'd say just watch the first few episodes and see if it hooks you. Each episode is really only ~15 minutes. You can skip the first 5 min because it's all recap and intro stuff.
> 
> ...



Well, at least work is still being done on the original manga on a consistent basis, which is more than I can say for other long-running manga...


----------



## PayotCraft (Dec 3, 2020)

One Punch Man and Seven Deadly Sins.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2020)

i'm currently on my laptop so i cant access the spreadsheet i keep on my desktop, but more or less
-Akagi: i really liked Kaiji and wanted to see more of Fukumoto's work, been loving it so far, i'm also reading Kaiji part 3 and would love for it to be eventually animated, as for Akagi itself, it's probably the only one besides the next one to become an all time favorite of mine
-Grand Blue: My friend was really adamant on me watching it, i saw one chapter and i liked it so far, however, i'd like finishing Akagi before going further
-Jujutsu Kaisen (both original audio and Spanish dub): i've been following pretty much since the start, i'm not really into shonen (i mostly like seinen or moe) but i really enjoy it, as for the dub, i like every voice, minus Itadori's, i dont think the VA is bad, i just think he probaly is poorly directed or not fit for the character
-Yuru Yuri: a CGDCT show, not much to talk about
-Mysterious Girlfriend X: i'm not big into romcoms but i really like it
-Tonegawa: middle management woes: i have only seen one episode, but so far it proves that somehow the Kaiji universe is fit for a comedy
as for future plans, i dont really know, i'd probably show my friends my spreadsheet and ask for recommendations, or pick something between the pending gaps


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 30, 2021)

"Clear!"

*pumps thread back to life*

Started watching Code Geass. Seems a bit like Death Note meets Gundam meets political thriller? Maybe the Death Note association has to do with how close these anime came out together.

Either way, it's looking interesting. I know, I'm a tad bit late to watching it (and by tad bit, I mean 10+ years), but better late than never, right? And besides, the classics are timeless! Kind of like a certain other anime I got through watching before this one:



(Btw, Dante and Alucard from Hellsing were so inspired by Vash it isn't even funny!)


----------



## delikana (Jan 30, 2021)

I like logic games. This is not just a game. It develops thinking


----------



## Chary (Jan 30, 2021)

I tried watching Code Geass, but got bored. I hadn't watched any anime recently, until I decided to go back and rewatch Fate/Stay night UBW. Ended up going back through all the Fate anime...super good, way better than I remembered, even.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 30, 2021)

Digimon Adventure reboot and JJBA part 4


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2021)

I am currently watching The Familiar of Zero and Re:Zero with @FatalAryia


----------



## GanjiMEX (Jan 30, 2021)

CPG said:


> Digimon Adventure reboot and JJBA part 4


A lot of people say that the Digimon reboot was bad, not sure if it's that bad anyways cuz i haven't watched it yet
JJBA is my fav anime ever, Part 4 has funny moments and probably the best antagonist as a whole. Don't skip parts tho

Anyways, currently planning to watch Persona 4 Golden: The Animation because I don't have Windows 8 or a PS Vita to play the thing and because I already watched the first one.

Also Ristorante Paradiso (DAVID PRODUCTION), Charlotte (Been wanting to watch this one for a while), and Angel Beats (basically the christian server anime)


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jan 30, 2021)

Currently watching Jojo’s Bizarre Adventure Part 3-
Trying to get into My Hero Academia but I’m struggling to see the appeal.
I keep forgetting to finish the new Aggretsuko season even though that’s one of my top favorite shows-
I gotta watch the new Beastars season but I haven’t checked if the dub is out yet-
And the Seven Deadly Sins.

As for my planning to watch-
That’s an extremely long list


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 30, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Started watching Code Geass



Dude Code Geass is so damn good, and sadly I've only seen the first season.

My watch list: Currently finishing King Of The Hill (best anime ever created, don't @ me), have I think 4 episodes left; one of which is missing, one of which was a mis-download that I don't know if I fixed. Once that's done I'm moving on to NGE so I can finally understand the entire story rather than the many bits and pieces I've seen over the years, and after that, JJBA season 4 part 5, rewatch S1 and finish the rest of Attack on Titan, and I guess Code Geass would come after that now that I've been reminded hahaha


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 30, 2021)

Sicklyboy said:


> Dude Code Geass is so damn good, and sadly I've only seen the first season.
> 
> My watch list: Currently finishing King Of The Hill (best anime ever created, don't @ me), have I think 4 episodes left; one of which is missing, one of which was a mis-download that I don't know if I fixed. Once that's done I'm moving on to NGE so I can finally understand the entire story rather than the many bits and pieces I've seen over the years, and after that, JJBA season 4, rewatch S1 and finish the rest of Attack on Titan, and I guess Code Geass would come after that now that I've been reminded hahaha



Apparently, there is or was a third season of Code Geass in the works. I don't know what's going on there.


----------



## battlecatsahead (Jan 30, 2021)

i finished watching jojo's bizarre adventure a few weeks ago, so goddamn good

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 30, 2021)

battlecatsahead said:


> i finished watching jojo's bizarre adventure a few weeks ago, so goddamn good
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


wow, i never noticed


----------



## battlecatsahead (Jan 30, 2021)

CPG said:


> wow, i never noticed


what do you mean?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 30, 2021)

battlecatsahead said:


> what do you mean?





battlecatsahead said:


> i finished watching jojo's bizarre adventure


>pfp


----------



## ReiTheNameless (Feb 14, 2021)

I think I will start the Monogatari series, and I'm also going to start watching Wonder egg priority. Then I know there's a lot of things I really want to watch but I can't list them all.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 15, 2021)

This season is pretty nuts
But this is what I'm watching

Reincarnated as a slime s2
Attack on titan s4
Dr stone s2
Log horizon s3
Yuru camp s2
Non non biyori s3
Rezero s2 part 2
Promised neverland s2
Yatogame-chan Kansatsu Nikki s3
Black clover s4
Jobless reincarnate
So i'm a spider so what
Bottom tier character tomazki kun
Redo of healer


And these are the one that I'm saving till later

Quinsential quintuplets s2
Wonder egg priority
Horimiya
Tatoeba Last Dungeon
Azur lane very slow advance
Hidden dungeon only I can enter
Cells at work s2
Cells at work black


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2021)

This season's:
>Wonder Egg Priority
>Redo Of Healer
>Dr Stone Season 2
>Jujutsu Kaisen
>So I'm a spider so what?
From my backlog: 
>Saki
>Initial D
>Attack on Titan (not counted as this season's because i'm still at the first season)
From the previous post that i've not finished:
>Mysterious Girlfriend X
>Yuru Yuri
>Tonegawa Middle Management Blues
Looking forward to:
>Megalobox 2
>Nagatoro


----------



## Dflower (Mar 12, 2021)

I'm starting to see Fate Stay Night I hope I finished the entire Fate anime saga in the future


----------



## AlexCaffe (Mar 16, 2021)

Naruto and Darling in the Franxx


----------



## plasturion (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Jayro (Mar 18, 2021)

Currently watching Wonder Egg Priority. Just caught up with Episode 10... Definitely a tear-jerker...


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Mar 18, 2021)

i only watch cartoons from the 70's 80's and some 90's /anime is to wierd for me


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 18, 2021)

food wars
im under 18
im going to regret this


----------



## Chary (Mar 18, 2021)

Currently I only have access to my phone, so I haven't caught up on any anime lately. I did wind up rewatching The Rising of the Shield Hero though, just because it makes for good background noise. ...until it gets so hype that I end up focusing on the show full stop.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 9, 2021)

Finally got a way to watch anime- so I’m actually able to get through my watchlist now

Currently watching the ones everyone’s heard of:
My Hero Academia (season 2)
Demon Slayer (EP 15)
The Seven Deadly Sins (season 2)
Aggretsuko (Season 3- haven’t  finished even though I started right when it came out ;o; )
And I was supposed to start Jojo’s part 4 quite awhile ago- but I haven’t
I also plan to start Konosuba soon


----------



## Chary (Jun 9, 2021)

Started watching Love is War. It's definitely one of those kinds of anime where the dub just goes all out jokey and its a blast.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2021)

im starting one piece


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> im starting one piece


Brave soul


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2021)

leon315 said:


> before the original author dies.


HOLY SHIT HE PREDICTED IT





Mama Looigi said:


> Brave soul


wish me luck


----------



## Jayro (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm still waiting for the last episode of Wonder Egg Priority, episode 13. Episode 8 was an unplanned recap episode, so all the episodes after it got shifted down by one, and they only had 12 airing slots... So episode 13 is just in limbo now waiting for a free slot to air. (They're doing a great job pissing off the fans, that's for sure...)


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 9, 2021)

Currently watching Given, next I'll see Blue Exorcist.  
Both what I'm currently watching and will watch were recommended by my friend.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> HOLY SHIT HE PREDICTED IT


wait?! like for *real?*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2021)

leon315 said:


> wait?! like for *real?*


https://www.npr.org/2021/05/27/1000...ist-kentaro-miura-creator-of-berserk-has-died


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 9, 2021)

dragon maid season 2!!!!! Hype!!!!!!!


----------



## leon315 (Jun 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> https://www.npr.org/2021/05/27/1000...ist-kentaro-miura-creator-of-berserk-has-died


RIP! now what will happens to Berserk series? who owns the series right? hope someone else more talented will finish his legacy.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2021)

Finished the Second Season of Dr. Stone a few months back.
Cross-checked with the Manga; everything is coming along nicely and I've paced my own reading of it to keep  track of the next Season and not much more.

That is probably the last decent Anime on MyAnimeList's 2021 Schedule as there aren't really that many good ones this year.

I am waiting for the Second Season of Maou Gakuin no Futekigousha: Shijou Saikyou no Maou no Shiso, Tensei shite Shison-tachi no Gakkou e Kayou. It is a decent and straightforward Series with a good sense of humour and a Harem storyline.

In the meanwhile, I am going on Netflix to catch up on Pokémon Journeys: The Series and will watch Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon Eternal.


----------



## Chary (Jun 12, 2021)

About halfway through Overlord S3. Great so far, glad I waited so long to see it, otherwise waiting for S4 would have sucked. 

https://myanimelist.net/profile/Chary

Decided to post my MAL, in case anyone else wants to, or to just talk about anime in general.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2021)

The last anime I watched was Angel Beats! Next I want to watch Shoujo Shuumatsu Ryokou (Girls' Last Tour).


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 30, 2021)

I started Kakegurui-
I have two words about this show:
Dear god

The incredible darkness reminds me of Beastars, as well as the music.
The show’s utter insanity and feeling is something similar to the artist Kikuo.
I- love it

...
Oh and I tried that Bunny Girl Senpai show because... I don’t know why?- certainly isn’t my style so far, but the comedy is helping me quite a bit to enjoy it


----------



## Chary (Jun 30, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> I started Kakegurui-
> I have two words about this show:
> Dear god
> 
> ...



If you enjoy Bunny Girl Senpai, I'd also recommend Oregairu. Similar, but a bit snarkier with its humor.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 30, 2021)

this is an anime movie but I watched paprika, really amazing movie 9/10(not a perfect 10 cause it had some weird fetish scenes)


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 30, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> this is an anime movie but I watched paprika, really amazing movie 9/10(not a perfect 10 cause it had some weird fetish scenes)


Well it’s a perfect 10 for whoever’s out there that has those fetishes


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 30, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Well it’s a perfect 10 for whoever’s out there that has those fetishes


anime creators trying not to shovel their fetishes into their works


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 30, 2021)

I haven't been keeping up with much new stuff other than Dragon Quest The Adventure of Dai now that Attack on Titan and Dr Stone are done for now. I still need to watch the new Sailor Moon movies and Thus Spoke Kishibe Rohan on Netflix and was planning to watch SSSS.Dynazenon through other means soon as well.

I've been on a classic manga kick lately after discovering the Tachiyomi app and am specifically enjoying reading through Robot Detective and looking for some other Ishinomori works of which I've purchased a few such as his A Link to the Past adaptation, Gorenger, a single volume of Cyborg 009 (probably going to download the rest), and Japan, Inc. His original Kamen Rider manga will release as a collection later this year too.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 30, 2021)

porn/more porn duh.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 30, 2021)

wish yu-gi-oh sevens was on crunchyroll i wonder why not?


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 3, 2021)

another season closes and the summer season has begun


so we have at least my watch list (filled with sequels):

*my hero academia s5 2nd cour* (no surprise, hopefully the action picks up, last 2 cours was a bit boring)

*reincarnated as a slime s2 part 2* (3 straight seasons of slime boy, cant complain)

*dragon maid s2* (finally, we thought the the day would never arrive and its finally come, dragon maid shorts was an appetizer last season now time for the main course)

*hamefura s2* (more lighthearted isekai, continues where last left off, not sure how they will keep running on now that the main premise seems to have been avoided)

*how a realist hero rebuilt the kingdom *(isekai similar to log horizon but even more focus on politics, economics, and world building, been reading the ln so will watch it)

*the honor student at magic high school* (spin off / repeating the story from miyuki's pov, I like the main series so will watch it)



the maybe pile:

*Jahy-sama* (an anime is finally being made of those meme pics that you keep seeing, I will probably move this up to watching, hoping its similar to gabrial dropout)

*girlfriend girlfriend* (romcom, looks decent, read a bit of the manga so will check out the first couple of eps)

*Remake our Life* (this looks a little too simular to re:life, will see if its any good)

*love live superstar *(I watched the previous seasons but felt like it was torture watching them tbh, 1st/2nd season was good then after that... the same repeated bs stories season after season just will different girls with pallet swapped hair and eye colors)

*aquatope of white sand* (another original pa works anime, they have done well it the past with original works and it looks well animated)


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 31, 2021)

Started Sword Art Online because every VR fan and their mom loves that show. I gotta say, it was so much better than I expected.

Finished Season 4 of My Hero Academia

Still haven't started Jojo's part 4 but I spoiled the entire thing for myself just like every other part... I even spoiled part 5 for myself because I was too impatient. 

What else
Finished Kaguya-Sama: Love is War. That show brought me actual happiness 

Finished season 1 of Konosuba- I can't find season 2 subbed anywhere but crunchyroll... but I prefer to avoid crunchyroll because I get more ads than show on every episode

And lastly
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K.- is TAKING OVER MY LIFE I love it too much


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 31, 2021)

Nagatoro  ಠ‿ಠ


----------



## zeroultima6 (Jul 31, 2021)

Watched Shimonetta a while ago, it was... something else, did it just to get it out of my system (i mean out of my head)
Planning to watch: one piece in its entirely if i can, berserk (1997), konjiki no gash bell, and....can't think of anything else for now


----------



## angelicshadowdemon (Aug 4, 2021)

Not really an anime watcher, me.
Not technically an anime, but I do plan on watching Castlevania S4 sometime. Watched first two and loved it, didn't watch s3 because uh... let's just say given what I know about the plot there I would NOT have enjoyed watching it at all.
In terms of actual anime, been planning to catch up on Beastars s2 (Was going to watch it with someone but that ended up falling through) and I recently hyperfixated on JoJo's Bizzare Adventure so I'll be watching that with a friend sometime soon.


----------



## HippyJ3 (Aug 5, 2021)

Uhh,... American Darkstalkers? Does that count as anime?


Spoiler











Still can't forget the opening line, "Your blood will run cold"
Yeah, anyone's blood will run cold alright if they're familiar with the source material.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 6, 2021)

Can anyone make a recommendation if I wanted to introduce a 12 year old to Anime for the first time? Is shōnen the way to go or is there a better starting point? I would ultimately like to get him reading Manga but I figured Anime might be a better way to get started.

I'm a bit out of the loop as the last thing I watched was 30 years ago (Akira).


----------



## mrgone (Aug 6, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Can anyone make a recommendation if I wanted to introduce a 12 year old to Anime for the first time? Is shōnen the way to go or is there a better starting point? I would ultimately like to get him reading Manga but I figured Anime might be a better way to get started.



maybe Dragonball (the first series, non-z non-gt, non-super)
Detective Conan/ Case Closed

studio ghibli movies (totoro may be too childish, but laputa might be a good choice)


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 6, 2021)

mrgone said:


> maybe Dragonball (the first series, non-z non-gt, non-super)
> Detective Conan/ Case Closed
> 
> studio ghibli movies (totoro may be too childish, but laputa might be a good choice)


Case Closed looks good but there seems to be a daunting number of episodes!


----------



## mrgone (Aug 6, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Case Closed looks good but there seems to be a daunting number of episodes!



yeah, true.
but most episodes are single epsiode - single plot. sometimes double features.
but the big overarching story is not very prominent.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 6, 2021)

Planning on:

*Hitorijime My Hero (My Very Own Hero)*

or

*Doukyuusei (Doukyusei –Classmates–)*

Then some

gay yaoi


----------

